# what is ram and where can i buy it?



## short bus (Jul 16, 2004)

I have command and conquer generals, and i recently bought a GeForce fx 5200 256MB AGP...  and somtimes it gets slow and things... it makes me wonder what is going on.. and i was wonding if i need more ram or more memory or more of something lol.. any help? thanks
1993 MHz is my processer (dont know what that means lol)

please dont flame me, ive heard all of the computer terms but i dont know what any of them really mean, or what theyre purpose or relivance is/are.
thanks
~shortbus~


----------



## Fure6 (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.crucial.com/

click the link, put in your computer information (really simple, just read your computer box), then it should say all your RAM information and how much...  it's so easy, and it takes about 2 minutes


----------



## Praetor (Jul 17, 2004)

> I have command and conquer generals, and I recently bought a GeForce fx 5200 256MB AGP... and somtimes it gets slow and things... it makes me wonder what is going on.. and I was wonding if I need more ram or more memory or more of something lol.. any help? thanks
> 1993 MHz is my processer (dont know what that means lol)


The minimum and required specs can be found here: http://www.cnccz.com/generals/system_req.shtml

You've got the video and processor components ideally matched (although the GFX5200 isnt that great, it should be more than sufficient). Gonna need a bit more information: run CPUz (from http://www.cpuz.com ) and check the Memory tab. There's a box at the top labeled "Size". Gonna need that number. Additionally, what settings are you running Generals at? The GFX5200 isnt quite a gaming card so if you're trying to play it at 1280x960 with details to max, I'd reccomend you tone it down perhaps to 1024x768 and settings to medium-high.

Some things to consider:
- Dunno if you have the Zero Hour expansion or not but the game will lag out to CRAP if you are playing against GLA-Demotion and/or China-Infantry because the DemoGeneral will build TONS of and TONS of dudes but leave them in his base and the InfGeneral will build MASS minigunners and swarm you ... in both cases, there's the problem of half a kazillion objects to keep track of. THat's what's slowing the game down.


----------



## short bus (Jul 17, 2004)

praetor, that site is under construction :/

lol, and btw on the back of the geforce box it has a pictue of command and conquer game play. weird


----------



## Praetor (Jul 17, 2004)

Wasnt under construction for me. Summary of requirements:
*Minimum*
P3/Athlon 800Mhz+ 
128MB RAM
8X CDROM, 1.8+GB free diskpace
32MB video card, minimum GeForce2/Radeon7500

*Recommended*
P4/AthlonXP 1.8Ghz+
256MB+ RAM
8X CDROM, 1.8+GB free diskpace
32MB video card, minimum GeForce3 calibre


----------



## short bus (Jul 17, 2004)

www.cpuz.com was :/


----------



## Praetor (Jul 17, 2004)

OMG i cant believe i made the mistake ... *smack*
The website is http://www.cpuid.com ... the program is called CPUz.


----------



## Blind_Arrow (Jul 17, 2004)

It would have been more beneficial as if you had bought a 5600 / 5700 with 128MB ram, and also you didnt mentioned the system RAM? must be 128MB, as if your system slows down, as the processor's work in say 10%or even less in execution of program, therefore most important component is the system's RAM, you'll find yourself system gaining speed as if you increase RAM amount, and wont find too much difference, as if you install higher clock CPU on same RAM. 
Video RAM only takes away extra load on the CPU as prior to seperate GPU's, all graphic processing work has to be done by the CPU itself, as you already have got 2000Mhz processor, its more than enough for current many applications. 
check your system RAM, I recommend twice the System memory as on your GPU, though I am on 8 times , (a valid reason applies)


----------



## Praetor (Jul 17, 2004)

> Video RAM only takes away extra load on the CPU as prior to seperate GPU's, all graphic processing work has to be done by the CPU itself, as you already have got 2000Mhz processor


Huh? Are you suggesting the 5200 doesnt have a GPU? Or have i misinterpreted horribly so.


----------



## Blind_Arrow (Jul 17, 2004)

the 5200 series GPU isnt that good, people leaving the 5600/5700 series GPU's on 128MB ram for extra 128MB buying 5200, doesnt makes a good decision, this was the GPU suggestion, though still will work OK, as I have used 5200 for 6 Months (6 Months using same hardware is a lot for me)


----------



## short bus (Jul 17, 2004)

thanks for all the imputs.. the memory thing that you requested, i have found..

memory
size 256MB


----------



## Praetor (Jul 17, 2004)

The 256MB should be enough to play fine ... what settings are you playing Generals at?


----------



## darkd3vil (Jul 17, 2004)

play it at lower settings it should help with the laggyness of the game


----------



## Praetor (Jul 17, 2004)

Well if (s)he is already playin at low settings then there is a genuine problem. Myself I know ive tested the game on a P3-800, 768MB PC133, 32MB-GF2MX at 1024x768, medium-high details so its definitely doable.


----------

